# Cooking wine, wines made only for cooking



## pjd (Nov 10, 2013)

What wines do you make strictly for cooking with and how do you use it?

I have made a Vidalia Onion wine that is terrific for cooking a pot roast in the crock pot. I use 1 cup and add 1/2 cup of my fermented hot pepper sauce, a few cloves of garlic and about 1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper.

I also have made Jalapeno wines that is a perfect addition to a pot of chili and it does wonderful things to spaghetti sauce.

I currently have a 5 gallon batch of Garlic wine that should also be wonderful with a pot roast and a 5 gallon batch of Apple-Jalapeno that I might just sweeten a bit and use for a sipping wine. It's nice and warm!

I would really like to hear about your cooking wines and what you do with it.


----------



## Thig (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a batch of Vidalia Onion Wine clearing now but no others. Tell me more about your onion wine. Did you backsweeten? I was told if it is sweetened it makes a good deglaze in the skillet. I made it primarily as a marinade but like your idea for the crock pot.


----------



## pjd (Nov 10, 2013)

Thig said:


> I have a batch of Vidalia Onion Wine clearing now but no others. Tell me more about your onion wine. Did you backsweeten? I was told if it is sweetened it makes a good deglaze in the skillet. I made it primarily as a marinade but like your idea for the crock pot.


 
I did not sweeten it. I left it completely dry. I also have used it as a marinade but it really excels in the crock pot. It makes the best gravy you've ever had!

I am going to have to find my recipe for it. I am down to just a few bottles left and I really like it.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Nov 10, 2013)

Made a Apple Jalapeño as well. WAY too hot for drinking. Good for deglazing pans!!!


----------



## iVivid (Nov 10, 2013)

I make a tomato wine, perfect for italian dishes or chicken dishes. It's even good to sip


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 10, 2013)

I have made a Jalapeno wine and it is really good for sipping and as well as cooking !


----------



## Thig (Nov 10, 2013)

Rather than just tell us what you have made, tell us how you are using it. I would really like some ideas like the crock pot roast.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 10, 2013)

dang yall.....i made some sherry that i use for cooking, but never thought of things like onions,peppers, etc.
will have to plant more cayene this year...
wonder if i could make a bell pepper wine, to use for italian sausage.
i may try it.


----------



## pjd (Nov 10, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> dang yall.....i made some sherry that i use for cooking, but never thought of things like onions,peppers, etc.
> will have to plant more cayene this year...
> wonder if i could make a bell pepper wine, to use for italian sausage.
> i may try it.


 
James, it isn't wine but you might want to consider fermenting some of those bell peppers, cayenne peppers and Jalapenos into a Tobasco like hot sauce. 

When I get back to Florida next month I will be starting several gallons using Habanero and Scotch Bonnet peppers.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 10, 2013)

dang, the scotch bonnets are the hottest peppers on the planet...
you are brave pjd..very brave.

you know..tobasco sauce is just fermented cayene peppers, why i never thought of fermenting something along the same line never accured to me untill this thread...
i like to cooks, so i can see a whole line of fermented sauce material coming up...thanks.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd love to get one of these onion recipes. Please.


----------



## pjd (Nov 10, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> I'd love to get one of these onion recipes. Please.


 
I will post mine as soon as I find my notes.

I just found it, It was from Jack Kellers website. Here is his recipe:


Vidalia wine is made from the sweet Vidalia onion, but any sweet onion will do. 
Do not use pungent white or yellow onions. Use red onions only if they are sweet. 
Properly made and aged, this can be an exceptional wine.

ONION WINE (1)
•1 lb sweet Vidalia onions 
•½ lb potato 
•1 lb golden raisins 
•2 lemons (zest and juice) 
•2 lbs fine granulated sugar 
•7½ pts water 
•1 crushed Campden tablet 
•½ tsp pectic enzyme 
•1 tsp yeast nutrient 
•1 pkt Champagne wine yeast 

Chop or mince raisins and soak overnight in pint of warm water. Thinly slice onions and potato into 
remaining water. Put on heat and bring to a simmer, holding simmer for 45 minutes. 
Grate zest from lemons and combine zest with raisins. 
Transfer raisins and zest into nylon straining bag in primary. 
Add sugar to primary. Strain onions and potato, pouring hot water over sugar and discarding pulp.
Add juice from lemons and yeast nutrient, then stir until sugar is completely dissolved. 
Cover with clean cloth and set aside to cool. When at room temperature, add crushed Campden tablet 
and stir. Recover primary and set aside for 12 hours. Add pectic enzyme, stir, recover primary, and 
set aside another 12 hours. Add activated yeast. Stir daily for 14 days. Drip drain nylon straining
bag (do not squeeze) over primary, recover and allow to settle overnight. 
Rack liquid into secondary, top up if required and fit airlock. Rack, top up and refit airlock every
30 days until wine clears and no new sediments form during a 30-day period. Stabilize, 
sweeten to taste, wait 10 days, and rack into bottles. Allow to age 6 months before tasting.

I made a 6 gallon batch and I substituted Welches white grape concentrate for the raisins, 3 cans per gallon, used kmeta instead of Camden tablets. It is an excellent cooking wine! I will be making it again!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 10, 2013)

Lori...u know enough about wine making now...
fill bucket with onions, add a little water..add pectin enzyme to break down the onion....
take sg reading...add sugar...take sg reading
ferment
let clear
put in container....dont smell it...it may be pungent..lol


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 10, 2013)

Ginger wine, 2 lb ginger/gallon of must, perfect in Asian marinades, dipping sauces and stir fries, great in curry, and will pep your *** up taking a straight swig, not recommended straight for pregnant ladies for some medical reason. So hot and spicey, add some red grape concentrate for the yeasts to munch on and give it some color. Also makes the best holiday punches, we take a bottle or 2 with us to parties and the hostess will just dump them in the tropical punch, really adds a punch to the punch. Our chile pepper mead is working on trying to clear, that one will also be for drinking and cooking. As they say, dont cook with a wine you wouldnt drink first. WVMJ


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks Phil. I forgot about all the great recipes Jack has on his site. I wouldn't have though about the lemon. 


James, I'm glad you have so much confidence in me. I almost want to look around the house and see what I can use next. What about sand spurs? lol


----------



## Thig (Nov 10, 2013)

I used the one on Jack Keller's website also.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 11, 2013)

Jack Keller has made sand spur wine, said he won ribbons with it!!! I have made tomato wine, hot pepper & straight haberano wine, all drinkable but the haberano. Add them to pasta sauce, marinate fish (don't leave it on fish too long or it will literally cook it!!) also marinate steak with it. Roy


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 11, 2013)

I've started a Hot Apple wine for cooking: 1 gallon apple juice, 2 cayennes, and 4 habaneros (ish). Really looking forward to when it's done!

This has me dreaming about cooking wines: garlic wine, onion wine, ginger wine. So much fun to be had! Especially if you have an abundance of 1 gallon jugs and splits!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 11, 2013)

I know what you mean rayway...ive been thinking of different things to use as well....
I am thinking a cheese curd reduction, to use for cheese dishes, with a little cayene...
For my french omelets


----------



## wineon4 (Dec 20, 2013)

Has anyone ever added herbs to the bottles. I have a 3 gallon batch of jalapeno started and plan to add Rosemary, Thyme, and Basil to the bottles when I bottle.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 22, 2013)

If you google search you can find quite a bit of information about adding herbs to a batch of wine.

I've currently got about a cup of orange thyme in the freezer that I plan on adding to wine. (I just haven't decided which one yet)


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 31, 2013)

I've made a 2 gal. Batch of shallot wine that I use for cooking only.


----------



## wineon4 (Jan 2, 2014)

My Jalapeno with herbs turned out GREATTTTT


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 2, 2014)

After harvesting garlic in the spring I plan to make garlic top/shallot wine.


----------



## pjd (Jan 8, 2014)

Wineon4 that looks wonderful! what all herbs did you use?


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 8, 2014)

That looks wonderful! What herbs did you use? I can't really tell if that's basil.


----------



## wineon4 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rosemary and Thyme in one and Basil and Oregano in the other. Cooked Venison with the Rosemary one and it was delicious a big hit for the Sunday football party.


----------



## david77daniel (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello !!

I am very passionate about wine... more about theory than practice . I use to work as I waiter in the past , and from the information that people who I worked with taught me ... you can really pair anything with anything or cook with any wine... but the main rule is you should really pair a great wine with a great dish ,and when it comes to cooking a dish... that is also true . Don't let the wine be less then the dish ever , and it makes perfect sense at least from the psychology point of view. 

Also a wine with a high level of acidity will always make your meat be more tender . 

By the way , I congratulate you for a job well done with the wines... I love what you do . I love all of you guys !!


----------

